
DreamHost Domain Privacy Update - extra88
https://www.dreamhost.com/blog/2016/09/18/dreamhost-domain-privacy-update/
======
AstroJetson
This is pretty much what all the other registrars use. It's a weird way to do
it, but it seems to work.

